# Substrate Dilemmas



## James D (30 Aug 2013)

I was planning on using JBL Aqua basis plus capped with a fine black gravel for my new tank (600mm x 290mm x 290mm) and keeping it relatively low tech, however, now I've invested in a CO2 set up as I've changed my mind and want a nice HC carpet.

Obviously I'd be better off with ADA Amazonia but as it's expensive I'm wondering if it's possible to use my gravel underneath it (I want to create a steep slope at the back which will mean I'll need a lot of substrate).

I already have the Aqua basis and gravel so if that will work ok I'll stick with that.

Thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Aug 2013)

You problems with HC will have nothing to do with substrate and will have everything to do with CO2, flow and flow distribution. I suggest that you ignore Amazonia if the expense is problematic.

Cheers,


----------



## James D (30 Aug 2013)

Thanks for your answer, hopefully I can get those three right, time will tell!

The expense isn't really a huge issue, but at the same time I don't want to chuck money away for little benefit. I'm thinking that the best solution would be several inches of gravel under the slopes with the Amazonia on top.... would that be problematic in any way?


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Aug 2013)

Hi,
	You can mix and match as you wish based on budget and aesthetics. Heavier or smaller grain substrate will always migrate to the bottom, so if your gravel is smaller then this is fine. It really depends on what problem you are trying to solve. HC does not require Amazonia, but it must be fed. The easiest and cheapest solution to that problem is to simply dose the water column with nutrients and then you never have to worry about it.

Here is HC rooted in ordinary pea gravel from the LFS but dosed with high levels of water column nutrition. The plant became a maintenance nuisance and was replaced. This is a non issue.





Cheers,


----------



## James D (2 Sep 2013)

That's what I wanted to hear, thanks for a very comprehensive answer, much appreciated.


----------

